# What kind of rescue dog would you want to add to your pack?



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

If you could adopt another, what kind would it be? 

As for me, I'd love to rescue an older chihuahua or a mix thereof. They are so cut. He/she would be mostly for my mother who has mobility issues and spends a lot of time in a chair. She lives with us.

Alas, it would take a lot to get my hubs to go for a third dog. It's a miracle he agreed to a second one. Maybe in a few years down the road. I'm dog-braking hubs in slow.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Podencos, lurchers and longdogs! My favourites 

I quite like husky mixes and there are so many of them in rescue at the moment 
I've alsalso been seriously considering a chinese crested at some point...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

If I could adopt another, right now, I would get a small, senior dog of some sort. I wouldn't want another high energy, young, drivey/sporty dog, but a tiny sweet senior of some stripe? Yes, in a heartbeat.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's a GSP rescue near me and I'm so tempted. Like I really need a freakin' GSP!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I would personally love a sight hound of some sort. I love the idea of a lurcher (I blame you for this Foxes&Hounds LOL). There are some lovely Staghounds that pop up in rescues from time to time but Lurchers are super rare in the US. I've considered rescue greys but right now it just isn't really an option for us to add another dog that would be primarily my responsibility. I know my son and hubby would both do just about anything to add an American Bulldog or AB mix. Since Duke passed they have both desperately wanted another. My son still comes to me at least once a week because he can't sleep he misses his dog so much. He loves Magic but she isn't Duke. I have avoided it because I don't think it is fair, another AB isn't going to be Duke and everyone is going to wind up with their hearts broken.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a friend with a retired Sled Dog. He's a husky mix. He was 5 when she got him, and he's just super mellow and cuddly. I'd like an adult dog like that.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Remaru said:


> I would personally love a sight hound of some sort. I love the idea of a lurcher (I blame you for this Foxes&Hounds LOL). There are some lovely Staghounds that pop up in rescues from time to time but Lurchers are super rare in the US. I've considered rescue greys but right now it just isn't really an option for us to add another dog that would be primarily my responsibility. I know my son and hubby would both do just about anything to add an American Bulldog or AB mix. Since Duke passed they have both desperately wanted another. My son still comes to me at least once a week because he can't sleep he misses his dog so much. He loves Magic but she isn't Duke. I have avoided it because I don't think it is fair, another AB isn't going to be Duke and everyone is going to wind up with their hearts broken.


Someday I'm going to get a rescue sighthound of some sort. I'd like a retired greyhound.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now I'd go for a young Australian Cattle Dog mix that's in a local shelter.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Beagle. All day long, beagle.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

chimunga said:


> Someday I'm going to get a rescue sighthound of some sort. I'd like a retired greyhound.


They are just so sweet and seem so, I don't know I guess gentle and at ease. Everyone I have met with a retired greyhound talks about how wonderful they are. I really did fall for a young staghound but she was unfortunately not safe with small dogs or cats and I have both. Maybe in the future I will find the right one.


----------



## Emavo (Mar 29, 2015)

I think I'd like to give a Border Collie a go.


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

This one.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32029405/


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Something small and fluffy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I think my pack of 12 is big enough, so I think I am good for now. 

But... due to Foxes&hounds posting pictures of her lurchers I might be tempted to go to a baker's dozen.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

If I could, I'd probably adopt a senior dog. Kratos is enough high energy for my current life time and the ones to come.. Hahah. 

I'd love to get another bully breed. I'm fond of them. Or maybe a small dog. 

I definitely want a senior at some point though. Or a dog that had spent a while in a shelter.. One that has been waiting for a while. Because they deserve a home.


----------

